# Sealink-Captain Cook Cruises



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

"Sealink" in Adelaide Australia have just bought "Captain Cook Cruises" of Sydney.
Sealink operate a ferry service from Cape Jervis to Penneshaw, Kangaroo Island, as well as tourist coach tours from Adelaide to KI. They also have interests in NZ and on the Murray River.
Captain Cook Cruises run cruises around the Sydney Harbour area.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Oh dear, Sealink have two boats that cross to KI. This time of the year one is de-commissioned for a while for annual maintenance checks, what a time for the other boat to breakdown & require parts from Germany !!!!


----------

